# My latest baby knits



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! She will love them.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice work - looks well finished. Also I like your pattern choices and also the closure on the first cardigan!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How could she not? Everything is just darling and your knitting is superb.


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

I love every single one of these. Great patterns and beautiful work.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Each of them is so beautiful!!! I particularly love the two pink ones. Love the lacework on them!! Did you work from a pattern or did you devise these designs yourself? Gorgeous work!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the pattern for frilled edge cardi!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

A new mom would be so pleased to receive these absolutely amazing and well crafted garments. Kudos to an obviously proficient crafter.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm expecting a new GD in two weeks. I would love to receive a pkg. that you are sending. I'm a little jealous I wished I was that friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

They're all adorable - she'll be a very well dressed baby girl


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Lucky baby. These are all lovely.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

She will love them they are beautiful and expertly knitted.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

OMG! Those are all absolutely beautiful!! Love the patterns and the work is awesome. I am sure your friend's jaw will drop when she sees them.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Love them all and I am sure she will too as well as the new baby
:thumbup: Thanks for sharing ..Anita


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

All of them Beautiful- I especially love the fastening on the first one, what a great idea- I might just steal your idea for the next one I do for my 3mth old GD


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## CindyM (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice - would like the patterns
Very neatly knitted


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your lovely kind words. I am trying to finish a little crochet blanket to go with the garments but my crochet is not as proficient as my knitting I'm afraid. I am struggling to do an edging around the blanket but have ripped it out a few times. I will persevere....have all my crochet books out but still I am having problems. Maybe YouTube next....lol
Thank you all again for your encouraging comments.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

They are all absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely sure she will love them perfect knitting


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

You have made some really pretty knits. How lovely!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sure she love them all...Everything is beautiful......xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

SERIOUSLY???? You are a talented lady!!! Your knitting is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Lovely


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

All so well done and I like your pattern choices!! She should love them.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

very very nice work!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee somehow I wish I could be that little again. Just to be able to be dressed in these. So beautiful, bet she is going to have a hard time deciding what one her little girl will wear first...


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

beautiful sweaters


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Love them all. they are so cute. How can you not love baby knits.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow they are gorgeous, do you have a pattern for the last 1 please


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

How could she not like them? One is more beautiful than the other. Amazing work.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Wow! They are all so pretty.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

they are all lovely


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

honeycombe pattern lovely


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful! Nicely done.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. They will LOVE those baby clothes I am sure. My favorite is the honeycomb cardi.
Great job!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really lovely!! I'm sure she will be delighted!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

They are great! She's gonna be so surprised!!!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful..Did you use Dk/sport/baby weight yarn?
SO beautiful 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WoW Beautiful work. I love them all.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice it would be hard to pick a favourite


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Beautiful..Did you use Dk/sport/baby weight yarn?
> SO beautiful
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Mostly 4ply I prefer for baby garments. I love knitting in finer yarns more that d/k


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

They are all absolutely gorgeous


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Lucky baby!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are all beautiful,you did a fantastic job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Some very lucky lady and baby
Well knitted too


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

love them all!! not sure which i love more! what a gift!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all. Great job.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I should think so they are all so lovely.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

They are all beautiful! You are a wonderful friend.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Amazing! Would love to be able to produce something so beautiful. What treasures. You are some kinda talented!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

If she doesn't, like these there is something wrong they are amazing.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!!! They will look great!!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


She's going to love them- beautiful!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I love them all they are beautiful, do you have the pattern for the first one :thumbup:


----------



## pam1954 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful little sweaters..she will love them!!!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Each one is lovely!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Katsch said:


> How could she not? Everything is just darling and your knitting is superb.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: They are all just adorable!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are all amazing. Beautiful work! Where can I find those patterns? I have a new granddaughter and am anxious to knit for her.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

The sweaters are lovely.
Please explain how you created the frog for the buttons on the first sweater. I've knitted the 5 hour baby sweater and need a way to close it. Yours looks so nice.


----------



## PPalmer (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you share the pattern for the first one?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice work. I am sure she will like them


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!!! Your work is gorgeous and I love all the sweaters. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!!! Your work is gorgeous and I love all the sweaters. ;0)


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Maya'sOma said:


> Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


Those baby sweaters are just gorgeous and so beautifully made. Can you tell us more about how you did the fastenings on the first sweater? They're lovely.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, love them all. Wonderful patterns


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Sensational -- all of them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Each one is beautiful..Gorgeous neat work.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I love them all! Do you havea link to the pattern for the Lace edge Matinee? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there a difference between Dk or 4 ply .


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Each sweater is beautiful. You certainly are talented. I can only hope to attempt a sweater someday. Seeing yours does give me aspirations. lol Have a great day.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Info for the patterns.Thanks.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

These are all so beautiful!! I just love the little white edging on the pink bolero! So sweet ... It just pops!!!


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice - would like the patterns
Very neatly knitted


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

where u get the pattern


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

All are beautiful. She will love them.


----------



## nazley (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi there! I am from South Africa, nd I'm sure anyone would love those outfits! They are amazing. What a lucky friend u have! 

Kindest regard
Naz


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

I love every single sweater and I am sure she will too! Just beautiful!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

They are all beautiful !!! I know the Mom will love all of these!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

They are all so beautifully made. It would be difficult to choose a favourite.
I know your friend will be absolutely delighted and her new baby will be the best dressed in the land! I am very envious of your talent. x


----------



## emk (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I am fairly new to this site. These baby sweaters are absolutely beautiful. Your friend will be thrilled!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

All are so sweet! She will love them!


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

All are gorgeous sweaters!!!! Are you able to share the patterns? I expect a new grandaughter in late fall, and would love to have her in one like these darlings outfits. thanks.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

wow, you have been very busy, those look so beautiful
keep em comin. you are on a roll


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

beautiful work; I love the honeycomb cardi; would love to make it for my grandaughter; what pattern did you use?


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very Very lovely !! I would like them myself if they came in a bigger size !!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh these are absolutely gorgeous. Lovely patterns.


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG! They are all beautiful, I am sure she will LOVE them!


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG! There should be no doubt that she will love them!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gorgeous - each and every one! Could you possibly share those patterns?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So sweet and girlie


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Ooooh, beautiful sweaters! What lovely work!


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome workmanship. I WISH I could be the baby!


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

All are beautiful and I am positive the mon will be more than happy with these. All of them are so girly....love them.


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

Maya'sOma said:


> Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


Beautiful work you are a clever lady! I particularly like the 2nd jacket with a patterned yoke; can you share the pattern please?


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

are these purchased patterns or free patterns and can you share


----------



## Mamie-Do (Sep 19, 2012)

Very very nice , I love all your Baby cardigan.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Maya'sOma said:


> Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


They are all lovely.. she just might want some in MOMMY size! :-D


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Precious! She will love them for sure.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG! What a collection! Hope the baby gets to wear them for awhile. All are beautiful!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Lovely work. You have been very busy.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

All you sweaters are precious. Hope you are able to share the patterns.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

All lovely - would be hard to pick a favourite


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

where did you get the lovely patterns?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are all beautiful!!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Great variety of styles and sizes. Mom will be thrilled


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, lucky baby!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure she will love them. I do!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful what more can l say


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

All are lovely, beautifully done!


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Love all of them I am sure she will to.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

They are all gorgeous!!! I think your friend will be more than thrilled! You are a great friend and I'm sure you've had a lot of fun making these. Wow, what an inspiration.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful sweaters. great job.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Love them all - beautiful work


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

What a beautiful gift! Your work is excellent!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

there all so sweet and beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, you've made soo many beautiful cardigans!!! They are all absolutely stunning, I love them all!!!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

They are all beautiful. Did you design them?


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

They are all beautiful. Did you design them?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

She will love them they are beautiful..


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous - you have been busy ;-)


----------



## joyseeker (Jun 19, 2013)

These are all so beautiful!! You have done a wonderful job!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

They are all beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

All beautifully done. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are all beautiful! I'm sure they'll be loved and much appreciated!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you have been busy all very nice


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi every one of the sweaters you knitted are beautiful . The patterns are different from so many other baby sweaters .. Each one is very impressive . I have noticed in reading the messages people have sent you that many have requested information on the patterns . I think i may have overlooked the message with information on the sweater patterns. Would it be possible to get that information ? Thank You Margaret


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are ALL so very beautiful. I like the ones especially with the original yokes - makes them extra special. Great work!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Lucky baby!


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

My new grandson is due next week. Can you share the pattern
Mum & Dad both like plain jackets rather than busy ones.
Thanks in advance. They are all lovely Robyn


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

They're all beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

all so lovely


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Yout knitting is beautiful. I am sure your friend will love those outfits.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Love them all but the yoked cardigan is really GREAT.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Love them all, they are adorable.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

These sweaters are beautiful. I would like to know where to get the patterns , also. I particularly love the pink ones. Thanks!


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful work. They are all so lovely. I especially love the little yoked jacket. I'm sure she will be thrilled to receive them.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Your friend's baby will have a beautiful wardrobe of sweaters. Your sweaters are magnificent!!!!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

they are each of them beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

All of the baby clothes are beautiful. Your work is lovely!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the sweaters and would also like your patterns!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW!! I think she will be thrilled. Good work!


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Those are precious treasures for the new baby girl! Beautiful.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Wow, your work is impeccable, so many beautiful gifts for your friend, she will be thrilled.
Lindypops


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

they are all very nice


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

They are all just as cute as they can be!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful work I wish I were so talented!!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

The yoked jacket is lovely! Where can one get the pattern?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my! How could she not love them? They are wonderful.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Loved everyone of them. Could you share the pattern source?


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

They are all so beautiful. Love the patterns and the colors. Your knitting is lovely.


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

If the patterns are available I'd love the blue one. Can you let me know where I can buy this pattern if you can't share.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

She better like them!!! LOL!!
They are lovely!!!
Patty S


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

She has to like them they are all beautiful


----------



## o2bnocnj (Feb 23, 2013)

OMG......they're GORGEOUS! How could she NOT LOVE them


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful job. I would also like to know where to get the patterns. Please let us all know where you got them.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work! love all of them


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What's not to like? They're all so pretty.


----------



## knitwitnan (Jun 25, 2013)

Your new baby knits are all so lovely. I would love to know where I can buy the pattern for the second and last ones. First great-grandchild arriving later this year...


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

If I could knit like that ,I would so proud. They all are so beautiful.


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Your baby sweaters are so cute. Lucky little baby. She will look so sweet in them.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Your work is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## grannytobe (Jun 9, 2013)

All very pretty especially the 1st and 5th ones


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, love them all


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

All the sweaters are beautiful and your work is flawless. It seems all you knitters across the pond find the most beautiful patterns. I am so envious.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

The sweaters are gorgeous. I'm sure that they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovely and sweet. Your friend is fortunate to have you in her life. Your work is inspiring.


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

What wonderful and beautiful gifts!! Lucky little girl who will wear them! Great job!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


Your workmanship is amazing. I wish I had a friend like you.
Beautiful!!!!


----------



## hagan (Feb 14, 2013)

This will be the best dressed little girl in town. great job. keep knitting and make someone happy.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous work xxxx


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly gorgeous! everyone.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

all beautiful . your friend is very lucky.
if you are sharing the patterns I would also love them or know how to get them.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

They're all beautiful


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

beautiful, sweaters made with love to welcome this baby into the world


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

They are all very beautiful. I'm sure your friend will love them for the articles of clothing they are as well as for all the work and love you put into them.
Some of the patterns I have never seen before. Can you please tell us the name and number of each sweater.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

All your designs are beautiful, I agree about the closure and espexially like the second design.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

just beautiful - hopefully you varied the sizes so she will be the best dressed baby for a long time!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what beautiful perfectly done sweaters you sure are talented one very lucky baby girl!


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Your knitting is absolutely beautiful!!! Can I be ur friend?
She should be speechless...


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent you a private message with my e-mail address. Would love to have the patterns if you can share them.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> Lately I've been knitting some little girlie baby things for a dear friend in the Netherlands whose baby is due in two weeks time. I hope she likes what I'm about to send her.


OUTSTANDING workmanship. The patterns are gorgeous and look veru professional. What a lucky little baby to be receiving such a bounty of beautifully knitted items. Kudos to you.

Regards, Dolori


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

All your work is lovely, am sure your friend will be delighted with your gift.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. What a lucky baby!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

How beautiful they are She will love them I am sure


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful patterns and a great job!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

All are lovely.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

What lovely styles!! All so beautiful.


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

They are all lovely.
Beautiful colours.


----------



## kiwimaggie (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful work - I too, love the closure on the top one. Did you work from a pattern for that one?


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very nice work!
Adorable...BRAVO.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucky baby, beautiful sweater, great knitting :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jersica (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, so cute!!! I like them all!!!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

All of them are beautiful! I can't even say I love one best- they are all super!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful!! Your knitting is indeed professional. Is there a pattern for the Little Yoked Jacket? I would love to make that for a great-niece.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180363-1.html#3519448

Maya'sOma posted the links here


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

such a nice array of patterns, work looks wonderful


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

amazingly beautiful! and thanks for sharing all the links!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply adorable, great job.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

So many beautiful items, lucky mom and baby.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Ohhhhh all are so beautifully done, especially love the 1st. one, ( will keep checking to see if patt. source is posted ) Thanks for sharing your sweet things ! :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Viddie said:


> Ohhhhh all are so beautifully done, especially love the 1st. one, ( will keep checking to see if patt. source is posted ) Thanks for sharing your sweet things ! :thumbup:


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180363-1.html#3519448

Here are the links


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

honecomb cardi knit from top.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Ohhhhh all are so beautifully done, especially love the 1st. one, ( will keep checking to see if patt. source is posted ) Thanks for sharing your sweet things ! :thumbup:


The pattern information is posted in Resources link on this site.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

sitara said:


> honecomb cardi knit from top.


The honecomb cardi is knit bottom up.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

kiwimaggie said:


> Beautiful work - I too, love the closure on the top one. Did you work from a pattern for that one?


The instructions are on the pattern but it is just a simple little crochet flowers with a couple of chain sts between them


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

vershi said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180363-1.html#3519448
> 
> Here are the links


I clicked on the link for Pattern 2: Little Yoked Jacket but it was not included in the patterns shown in the Sirdar 273 pattern book!


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

They are all just beautiful. I'm sure they these will look lovely on the new baby. Congradulations well done.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What's not to like! The little garments are lovely, and so well knitted.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! What a treasure trove of beautiful baby sweaters!!! They are all VERY nice!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

What a fortunate recipient. She will love them as I do.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Very pretty I'm sure she will love them and keep the little one to be warm.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Your work is always so wonderful. Could yo direct me to the honeycomb cardi pattern please.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

She will definitely love them, they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

Each and every one of these is beautiful. Such a gift, she'll see all the care and love going into these, and the baby will feel it xxx


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful. I checked out your page. You do beautiful work. Amazing.


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very nice knitting and I love the bottons.....


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Lucky friend, you did a beautiful job on everything.


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the second one can upu give me the pattern details and i will see if i can source it


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are so cute love them. Very well done


----------

